# Topics > Agriculture >  Robotti, agricultural robot, Agrointelli ApS, Aarhus, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer - Agrointelli ApS

Home page - agrointelli.com/robotti

twitter.com/robotti_dk

----------


## Airicist

AgroIntelli at Agromek 2018

Dec 6, 2018




> Thank you for visiting us at Agromek 2018. We had many interesting talks, contacts and feedback. A huge thanks to our business partners who helped us at the fair - showed our products, asked us to exhibit at their stands or lent us their machines (as the examples of implements for Robotti). We are looking forward to see the outcomes of the fair and we hope to see you in the coming fairs, demonstrations, and at Agromek 2020 ******?.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence perfectly able to grow crops"
Robotisation of food production has major advantages. Robots are light and make staff superfluous.

by Jan Engwerda
November 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Robotti presentation 2021

Oct 14, 2021

----------

